# Andrei Arlovski's Girlfriend: A Playboy Cybergirl!



## Leviathan (Aug 21, 2006)

Andrei Arlovski girlfriend. WoW she is gorgeous and is a playboy cybergirl this month. Im not going to post her nude pics even though I have them cuz I dont want to get banned 
Her name is Patrycja Mikula and she is beyond gorgeous
here is her my space
www.myspace.com/patrycja83

:cheeky4:


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

All that rubber-y goodness.

Just looks like another Botox using, breast implanted, carbon copy woman. They're everywhere now.



I see them everyday...


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

I agree with Trey B. She looks plastic. Meh... Not that I'd kick her out of bed or anything.


----------



## Stratisfear (Oct 16, 2006)

Is she wearing contacts?


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

shes dope


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

She has dog face. Lots of makeup, botox, and airbrushing.
Her body is bangin though.

Like the guy above said, I certainly wouldn't be kicking her out of bed lol :cheeky4:


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

shes hot


----------

